# Insert for open Fire



## Tomjim (23 Jan 2011)

Have an open fire in the sitting room, seem to lose a lot of heat up the chimney, is it possible to get an inset which would mean the open fire would operate similar to a stove, ie throwing the heat out


----------



## selfbuilder (23 Jan 2011)

I installed a Mulberry Stoker in my open fire last year.  Very happy with it so far.


----------



## seantheman (23 Jan 2011)

I've heard good reports on the Stoker alright, have a look also at the [broken link removed] and the [broken link removed]


----------



## IrishRain (24 Jan 2011)

We got an Esse 301 fitted to existing fireplace in December and its brilliant. 
Cost €1,600 to supply and fit including a surround and pipe to connect to chimmney.  To buy on it own it costs about €950.


----------



## mosstown (24 Jan 2011)

stanley waterford have a new insert type fire, have a look on their website.


----------



## LouisCribben (24 Jan 2011)

Ive the same problem, most of the heat in the fireplace goes up the chimney, and big draughts, what a shame.

Question, when these stoves are installed, do they create an airtight seal ?
When not in use, do they completely stop draughts ?

Second question, i normally burn wood, but every now and then I burn peat.
Are these units suitable for peat.........I guess they will burn anything, but are they suitable for peat ?
Peat fires would require the chamber to be relatively big, as peat is very low density, and you need quite a bit of it to generate useful quantities of heat.


----------



## Green100 (25 Jan 2011)

Did any of your open fires include a back boiler? 

I've a GRANT back boiler (google for grantengineering.ie +triple-pass-solid-fuel-back-boiler) in a 1200 sq foot semi. It heats the water & house (6 single + 2 double rads). Works VERY well at what it does, but I am conscious of the heat which escapes up the chimney.

Would like to hear feedback on if the inserts, can replace the above system?
Concerned about "if it's not broken, don't fix it".

Thanks.


----------



## Trilogy 1982 (5 Feb 2011)

You can replace your back boiler/ open fire with a boiler insert like the Esse 350 Greenspan.

You will have to cut out the existing boiler to get the boiler stove in/ get at the pipes and will need to use a flexible connection to reconnect to the pipes. Look at something like tracpipe (corrugated stainless steel) but your plumber will need to be careful to ensure the flow is continually rising in this flexible section.

I've recently done this but it is a bit of a mission.

You'll appreciate the difference though.


----------



## horusd (5 Feb 2011)

I bought one of those chimney bags thingies for blocking up the chimney & reducing drafts.  The thing cost me €35 on the internet, and it just lasted a few months. I din't light the fire under it or anything, it just seemed to fail. I have a good few fireplaces in the house, so I used strong plastic bags and filled them tightly with attic insulation, they work great. The heat-loss is dramatically reduced, and there is little drafts or cold air coming down. Very snug & cosy, and the heating doesn't need to be on full blast to counter the chill.


----------



## tester1 (5 Feb 2011)

Waterford Stanleys new insert stove is called the Cara. 
Im sure about measurements etc you have to check their website.


----------

